# C++11 on FreeBSD 10.2



## Matt3234 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to compile something and I thought I had read that FreeBSD 10 supports C++11 but configure is saying this:


```
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking whether g++ supports C++11 features by default... no
checking whether g++ supports C++11 features with -std=c++11... no
checking whether g++ supports C++11 features with -std=c++0x... no
configure: No compiler with C++11 support was found
configure: error: Upgrade your compiler. GCC 4.7+ and Clang 3.2+ are known to work.
```

How can I fix this?

```
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1
gcc version 4.8.5
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 15, 2016)

Whatever you're compiling doesn't care to check if there is actually a g++ command available in the system. You can probably tell it to use clang/clang++/clang-cpp by this invocation:

`env CC=clang CXX=clang++ CPP=clang-cpp ./configure`


----------



## Matt3234 (Mar 15, 2016)

kpa said:


> Whatever you're compiling doesn't care to check if there is actually a g++ command available in the system. You can probably tell it to use clang/clang++/clang-cpp by this invocation:
> 
> `env CC=clang CXX=clang++ CPP=clang-cpp ./configure`



Now am getting this:
env CC=clang CXX=clang++ CPP=clang-cpp ./configure
checking whether the C++ compiler works... no
configure: error: in `/usr/home/y/znc/znc-git-2016-03-05':
configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you see what the problem might be in config.log?


----------

